# weeds not weed.......



## strollingbones (May 9, 2009)

we have had 9 or 10 days of rain..keeping people out of gardens...now after a rain..these itty bitty little weeds begin to pop up.....they look like nothing at first ..then the sun hits them....and they come audreys from hell...i am doing battle...an army of one...i think i will move to canada....or maybe france....i have about one side of the asparagus done....in the lower garden i like 8 rows of corn....and one side of asparagus...in the upper garden i have a dead grape i need to take back to johnson city tn and get replaced....and maybe 12 rows of taters but i am pretty sure he tills them...i hope he does....

it is starting to get hot out..and the bugs....now get this...we grow organic shit to better our bodies and the dumbass is spraying 100% deet on his hat and telling me to do the same....i just come in....does anyone else see the irony?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 9, 2009)

Preen


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 9, 2009)

The 'dumb-ass'... that would be Mr. Bones?

Ironic.  Yes, ironic.  Like a black fly in your Chardonnay, ironic.

-Joe


----------



## editec (May 9, 2009)

If it _kills bugs_ don't _even try to tell me_ that's it's harmless to humans.

You're probably still better off eating homegrown veggies, though, even if you do spray with some insecticides.

The safest way to keep bugs off you is with netting and clothing.


----------



## strollingbones (May 9, 2009)

i tryed dressing them up and taking them out..they didnt fall for it...


----------



## strollingbones (May 9, 2009)

preen is a 100 % corn guten meal.....it sounds tempting but its not the handweeding that will kill you...well the asparagus but i will not chance my asparagus crowns they are too hard to get started and all....i just hand pick the beetles and make sure the bed is clean...i take the extra stalk and freeze it...to kill the bug seeds and then chop it back to compost....the beetles prefer the green stalks so i am hitting them hard......preen works on "established plants"


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 9, 2009)

SB, we've also had a solid week of rain and yesterday and today the sun is out, it is very warm and we are overrun with weeds, mostly pricker weeds.  There is no other solution that I see except to pull them for an instant solution.  But those damn pricker weeds - one year they were all around a butterfly bush that was surround by not much else, so I dug and dug and dug and those freakin' weeds - it's like there is one long root deep in the ground and all the other weeds sprout from it.  I am carless today (hubby rear-ended the guy in front of him last week, car is in for repair, hubby is working today) so I am going to get out and weed.  

We did apply preen to try and prevent new weeds but it does nothing for the existing weeds.  I understand that vinegar mixed with a bit of dishsoap and /or lemon juice sprayed directly on weeds will kill them (the acid does it) and will not harm the soil or other plants, as long as you don't spray the other plants.  Salt may also work but salt it harsh.  After the hand weeding I am going to try the vinegar with any new weeds that pop up.  

I actually don't hate weeding but usually end up getting poison ivy or something worse from doing it.  Oh well.


----------



## strollingbones (May 9, 2009)

get a cobra head hand tool....

Cobra Head Weeding Tool

it will bring out things by the roots even long rooted dandeilions.....i use it for all kinds of things that you cant just pull out.....


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 9, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> get a cobra head hand tool....
> 
> Cobra Head Weeding Tool
> 
> it will bring out things by the roots even long rooted dandeilions.....i use it for all kinds of things that you cant just pull out.....



Bones, you're the best.  Thanks!


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 13, 2009)

God damn it!  So Monday I finally got out to weed the massive amounts of weeds in the garden off the patio.  Had already gotten the numerous ones growing in the arborvitaes.  All was fine (even the huge ant colony I came across and those little buggers bite hard!).  But I came across this weed/vine thing and even though my head said 'possible poison ivy, run away', did I listen?  Hell no, I just yanked and yanked away.  That bugger was growing right smack in the middle of a summer sweet and had spread up into the shrub and along the ground.  So the itchies started yesterday and are spreading today, all along my forearms.  I will never learn.


----------



## strollingbones (May 13, 2009)

isnt it amazing how stupid we are...i am highly allergic to it...to the point my man sprays round up yearly....on any he can find....i rarely touch any plant i dont know...and i always call him over for any viney with 3 shiney leaves...i use this posion ivy block..you put it on before you go out...of course i garden in a fucking burka and normally wear gloves...watch petting the mutto..so lot of times i get it from them...the oil on their skin gets on my hand....transfers to body etc.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2009)

Me too!  I've had it so bad I've had to go on prednisone.  As a kid I used to get it on the side of my face from the woods we passed while on the school bus.  All the windows were open and I always ended up with poison ivy on my face.  Two years ago I pruned a diablo ninebark we have.  No problem.  Pruned it on a Thursday last year, by Friday afternoon I had one little itchy bump on the side of my jaw.  By Sat. afternoon the reaction had spread all across my face, hands and arms and only got worse.  Of course, that Sat. was also my daughter's h.s. grad. party.    Went to doc on Monday - whap with a cortizone shot and a 10 day course of prednisone.  That was the worse reaction I've ever had; total hives.  Hubby is in charge of pruning that shrub now.  I enjoyed pruning it too. 

Whatever I have now isn't real bad; doesn't seem like poison ivy but it's something.  Mostly on my forearms (all around the arms) and a few spots here and there on my chin/neck area.  Very, very itchy.  I'm going to make a paste of baking soda and water and see if that helps.  I left the big pile of weeds sitting there  . . . . this was Mon, today is Thurs.  Asked hubby to bag it several times; still not done.  Oy.


----------



## strollingbones (May 14, 2009)

be careful burning then....it can cause a lot of trouble if you are burning and breath in in your lungs and they react .....i dont take the meds....i just take a hot bath....i can stand really hot water..then just itch for the minute or two ..then you get about 6 to 8 hours relief....


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> be careful burning then....it can cause a lot of trouble if you are burning and breath in in your lungs and they react .....i dont take the meds....i just take a hot bath....i can stand really hot water..then just itch for the minute or two ..then you get about 6 to 8 hours relief....



We never burn anything.  Hubby just got done cutting the grass and bagged all the weeds.  I'll have to try hot water and see if that works.  Thanks.


----------

